# PULHES Waiver



## agentyork765 (Apr 18, 2017)

I was informed by my recruiter today that I am not qualified for any Battlefield Airman or Aircrew position, as my PULHES score was a 211111. Is there anyway around that? If not, are there any other special operation jobs that don't require a 1 in the Phantom category? I tried checking for Army but they all seemed to require a 1.


----------

